# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  شاعر الحب والرمانسية والعرب (فاروق جويده)

## salihmob

[frame="2 80"]  فاروق جويده      شاعر مصري معاصر ولد عام 1946، و هو من الأصوات الشعرية الصادقة والمميزة في حركة الشعر العربي المعاصر، نظم كثيرام ن ألوان الشعر ابتداء بالقصيدة العمودية وانتهاء بالمسرح الشعري. 
*قدم للمكتبة العربية 20 كتابا من بينها 13 مجموعة شعرية حملت تجربة لها خصوصيتها، وقدم للمسرح الشعري 3 مسرحيات حققت نجاحا كبيرا في عدد من المهرجانات المسرحية هي: الوزير العاشق ودماء على ستار الكعبة والخديوي. 
*ترجمت بعض قصائده ومسرحياته إلى عدة لغات عالمية منها الانجليزية والفرنسية والصينية واليوغوسلافية، وتناول أعماله الإبداعية عدد من الرسائل الجامعية في الجامعات المصرية والعربية. 
*تخرج في كلية الآداب قسم صحافة عام 1968، وبدأ حياته العملية محررا بالقسم الاقتصادي بالأهرام، ثم سكرتيرا لتحرير الأهرام، وهو حاليا رئيس القسم الثقافي بالأهرام  [/frame]

----------


## salihmob

قصــــــائده   عودوا إلي مصر  عودوا إلي مصر ماء النـيل يكفينـا منذ ارتحلتم وحزن النهر يدمينا أين النخيل التي كانت تظللـنـــــــا ويرتمي غصنـها شوقـا ويسقينـا ؟ أين الطيور التي كانت تعانقـنــــــا وينتشي صوتـها عشقـا ويشجينا؟ أين الربوع التي ضمت مواجعنــا وأرقت عينها سهدا لتحمينـــــــا ؟ أين المياه التي كانت تسامرنــــــا كالخمر تسري فتـشجينا أغانينـا ؟ أين المواويل ؟‏..‏ كم كانت تشاطرنـا حزن الليالـي وفي دفء تواسينــــــا أين الزمــــــــــان الذي عشناه أغنية فعانــق الدهــــــر في ود أمانينــــــــا هل هانت الأرض أم هانت عزائمنـا أم أصبـح الحلم أكفانـــا تغطـينــــــــا جئنا لليلـــــــــي‏..‏ وقلنا إن في يدها سر الحياة فدست سمهـــــــــــا فينـــا في حضن ليلي رأينا الموت يسكنـنـا ما أتعس العمر‏..‏ كيف الموت يحيينا كل الجراح التي أدمت جوانحنـــــــا ومزقت شمـلنـــا كانت بأيدينــــــــــا عودوا إلي مصر فالطوفان يتبعكـــم وصرخة الغدر نار في مآقينـــــــــــا منذ اتجهنا إلي الدولار نعبـــــــــــده ضاقت بنا الأرض واسودت ليالينـــــا لن ينبت النفط أشجارا تظللنـــــــــا ولن تصير حقول القار‏..‏ ياسمينــــــا عودوا إلي مصر فالدولار ضيعنــــا إن شاء يضحكـنا‏..‏ إن شاء يبكينــــــا في رحلة العمر بعض النـار يحرقنا وبعضها في ظلام العمر يهدينـــــــــــا يوما بنيتم من الأمجـــــــــاد معجزة فكيف صار الزمان الخصب‏..‏ عنينـا ؟ في موكب المجد ماضينا يطاردنـــا مهما نجافيه يأبي أن يجافينـــــــــــــــا ركب الليالي مضي منــــــــــــا بلا عدد لم يبق منه سوي وهم يمنينــــــــــــــــا عار علينا إذا كانت سواعدنـــــــــــا قد مسها اليأس فلنقطـع أيادينـــــــــــــا يا عاشق الأرض كيف النيل تهجره ؟ لا شيء والله غير النيل يغنينـــــــــــا‏..‏  أعطاك عمرا جميلا عشت تذكــــــــــره  حتي أتي النفط بالدولار يغـرينـــا عودوا إلي مصر‏..‏ غوصوا في شواطئها فالنيل أولي بنا نـعطيه‏..‏ يعطينـــا فكسرة الخـــبــز بالإخــــــلاص تشبعنـــا وقطـرة الماء بالإيمــــان تروينــا عودوا إلي النـيل عودوا كي نطهـــــــــره إن نقتسم خـبزه بالعدل‏..‏ يكـفيــنـا عودوا إلي مصر صدر الأم يعــرفـنــــــا مهما هجرناه‏..‏ في شوق يلاقينـــا

----------


## salihmob

ألم‏..‏ ألم   ألم‏..‏ ألم
ماذا جنيت من الألم ؟
وجه كسير‏..‏ وابتسامات‏..‏
كضوء الصبح بعثرها السأم‏..‏
حلم حزين بين أطلال النـهاية‏..‏
في ذبول‏..‏ يبتسم
عمر علي الطـرقات كالطفـل اللـقيط‏..‏
يسائل الأيام عن أب‏..‏ وأم
نهر جريح
تنزف الشطآن في أعماقه
حتـي سواقيه الحزينة‏..‏
مات في فمها النغم
ندم‏..‏ ندم
ماذا جنيت من الندم ؟
سيف تحنط فوق صدر النيل‏..‏
يحكي قصة الزمن الأشم
سجنـوه فانتحرت أغانيه الجميلة
وانزوت أحلامه السـكري
وصارت كالعدم
شطآنـه الخضراء تأكلـها الأفاعي
ماؤه الفضي تسكنه الرمم
في كل شبر‏..‏
من ربوع النـهر أفاق
يبيع الناس جهرا‏..‏ والذمم
من جاء بالوجه الملطـخ بالخطايا
كي يؤم النـاس في قلب الحرم
من جاء بالقلم الأجـير
لكي يبيع لنا المواعظ والحكم
لن يستوي سيف يسبح للضلال‏..‏
وسيف عدل‏..‏ قد حكم
عدم‏..‏ عدم
ماذا جنيت من العدم ؟
يبكي أبو الهول المحطم في ذهول‏..‏
تعلن الأحجار عصيان الهرم
هل بعد هذا العمر‏..‏
يسقط تاجه المرصود من نـور ودم ؟
ما بين أنصاف الرجال‏..‏
وباعة الأوهام‏..‏ والغلـمان
تنتحر الشـعوب‏..‏
وينـزوي فجر الأمم
مازلت أمضي في الطـريق‏..‏
وأسأل الزمن الجبان
بأن يثور‏..‏ ويقتحم
فيطل من بين الخرائب‏..‏
ألف دجال‏..‏ وألف مقامر‏..‏
والكل من جسم الغنيمة يقتسم
من علـم الوطن الجميل
بأن يبيع الإبن
في سوق النـخاسة والعدم ؟
يا أيها الوطن
الذي أسكنته عيني
وأسكنني سراديب النـدم
قم من ترابك
أطلق الأحجار في وجه السكاري‏..‏
والمواخير الكئيبة‏..‏
لا تدع في أي ركن من روابيها صنم
كل الذي أبقت لنا الأيـام
في الوادي الجميل
دموع حزن‏..‏ أو ألم
من يا تري فينا ظــلم
من يا تري فينا ظــلم
فإلي متي‏..‏
سيظل يحملنا زمان القهر
من هم‏..‏ لهم
وإلي متي‏..‏
سيظل أقزام الزمان الوغد
في اعلي القمم ؟
وإلي متي
سنظل نجري في القطيع‏..‏
وخلفنا‏..‏
ذئب الغنم ؟
منظومة الفساد‏..‏ وقوي الثورة

----------


## salihmob

ثمن الرصاصة يشترى خبزًا لنا "إلى شهداء ثورة 25 يناير    *ثمن الرصاصة يشترى خبزًا لنا "إلى شهداء ثورة 25 يناير"* *ترابكِ
كفنِى عيْنى
بضوْءٍ من رَحيق الفجْر
منْ سعَف النخيلْ
فلكمْ ظمئتُ على ضفافِكِ
رغم أنَّ النيلَ يجْرى
فى رُبُوعكِ ألف ميلْ
ولكمْ حملتُ الناىَ
فى حضْن الغرُوب.
ودندنتْ أوتارُ قلبـِى
رَغمَ أن العمْرَ مُنكسرٌ ذليلْ
لا تعْجَبى
إنْ صَارَ وَجْهُ الشـَّمْس
خفاشـًا بعَرْض الكوْن
أوْ صارتْ دمَاءُ الصُّبْح
أنهارًا تسيلْ
فزماننا زمَن بخيلْ
لا تسْألى القنـَّاص عنْ عيْنى.
ولا قلـْبى. ولا الوجْه النحيلْ
ولتنظرى فى الأفق
إن النهْر يَبْكى
والخيُول السُّمرَ
عاندهَا الصِّهيلْ
لا تسْألينى
عنْ شبَابٍ ضَاعَ مِنـِّى
واسْألى القنـَّاصَ.
كيفَ شدَوْتُ أغنية الرَّحيلْ ؟
إنى تعلمْتُ الحنانَ على يَدَيْك.
وَعِشْت أحمل ورْدة بيضَاءَ
كالعُمْر الجَميلْ
الناىُ أصْبحَ فى الضلوع رصاصَة
والورْدة ُ البيْضاءُ.
فى عَينى قتيلْ
مُدِّى يديْـك إلىَّ. إنـِّى خائِفٌ
ولترْحَمى ضَعْفِى
جُنونى.
وارْحًمى الجَسَد الهزيلْ
وَجْهى ينامُ على ترابكِ كفنيهْ
لا تترُكيهِ لنشْوة القناص ِ.
حينَ يطاردُ العصفـُور فى سَفهٍ. وتيهْ
لا تترُكِى الابْنَ القتيلَ.
يمُوتُ موْجُوعًا بنشْوة قاتليهْ
ولترحَمِى وَجْهى
فكمْ صلى عَلى أعتابكْ
جناتـُكِ الخضْراءُ تلفظهُ
وينكرُه ترابُكْ
لا تنـْكريه فإنَّ هذا الوَجْهَ
يحْملُ لونَ طينكِ.
حينمَا كانتْ خيولُ المجْد
تركضُ فى رحابكْ
لا تترُكى عَينى لشمْس الصَّيْف تأكلـُها
فكمْ حملتْ بشائرَ أمنياتكْ
ولتسْترى جسَدِى
فكمْ نبتتْ على أعْشَابهِ الخضْراءِ
أحْـلى أغنياتكْ
لا تترُكينى فى العَرَاءِ
أصارعُ الغرْبَانَ وَحْدى.
بعْدَمَا أكلوا رُفاتكْ
إنى حلمْتُ ككلِّ أطفال المَدينةِ.
فى ليالى العيدْ
وحلمتُ باللعب الَّصغيرةِ. والحِذاءِ.
وقطعةِ الحَلوى
وبالثوْب الجديدْ
وحلمتُ يوْمًا.
أن أكونَ الفارسَ المغوَارَ
يغرسُ فى ربوُعِكِ
كل أحْلام الوليدْ
زمنٌ سعيدْ
وطنٌ مجيدْ
أملٌ عنيدْ
لكننِى أصبحْتُ فى عَينيكِ.
كالطـَّيْر الشـَّريدْ
يساقط الزغب الصغير على التراب
جناحى المكسور
ترصده البنادق من بعيد
لم تسألى العصفور
كيف يموت فى فمه الغناء؟
لم تسألينى كيف أهجر ثدى أمى
ثمَّ تغرقنى الدِّمَاءْ؟
لم تسْألينِى
ما الذى جعلَ العصَافيرَ الصَّغيرة.
تكرهُ الأشْجَار تأوى للعَرَاءْ؟
الجُوعُ. والحرْمَانُ. والأملُ اللقيط .
صَقيعُ أيَّامى. وأحْزانُ الشتاءْ
فأنا غريبٌ فيكِ.
لا أملٌ لديْك. ولا رَجَاءْ
الآن صدرُك فى عُيُونى
أضيقُ الأشياءْ
الآنَ وجْهُك فى عُيونى
أصغرُ الأشيَاءْ
الآن قلبكِ عنْ عُيُونى
أبْعد الأشيَاءْ
حتـَّى الدُّعاءُ نسيتهِ
حتى الدعَاءْ
يا أيـَّهَا القناصْ
ثمنُ الرَّصَاصَةِ يشْترى خُبْزا لنـَا
وشبابُنا قدْ سالَ نهرًا منْ دمَاءٍ بيننـَا
لِمَ لا يكون سياجَ أمن حَوْلنا
هذا الوطنْ؟
لم لا تكونُ ثمارهُ ملكـًا لنا؟
لم لا يكونُ ترابُه حقا لنـَا؟
يا أيهَا القناصُ. أنظرْ نحْونـَا
سَترى بًطونـًا خاويهْ
وترَى قلوبًا واهيهْ
وترَى جراحًا داميهْ
فالأرضُ ضاقتْ.
ليْسَ لى فيهَا سَندْ
والناسُ حوْلى
لا أرى منهُمْ أحدْ
حتـَّى الجسدْ
قدْ ضاقَ بى هَذا الجسدْ
لم تسْألينى قبلَ أن أمْضِى
لماذا غابَ ضوْءُ الشَّمْس عنْ عَيْنى
وأغرَقنِى ظلامِى؟
لم تسْألى جَسَدًا هَزيلا ماتَ جُوعًا
كيفَ تأكلنِى عظامِى؟
لم تسْألينِى
ما الذِى جَعَلَ الفراشاتِ الجَميلة
فى جَبين الفجْر تبْدُو كالجَرَادْ؟
لمْ تسألينى
ما الذى جَعَل الصَّبَاحَ
الأبيضَ المَفتــُونَ يكسُوهُ السَّوادْ؟
لمْ تسألينِى
كيفَ تنبتُ فى بلادِ الطـُّهْر
أزمنة الفسَادْ؟
لمْ تسألِينى
كيْفَ كانَ المَاءُ
يجْرى فوقَ عيْنى.
ثمَّ يقتلنى العطشْ؟
لمْ تسألينى أينا أقـْسَى
وليدٌ ضاق.
أم أبٌ بطشْ ؟
لمْ تسْألينِى
ما الذِى جَعَل اليَمَامَ يَصيرُ ثعْبَانـًا.
ويشربُ من دَمِكْ ؟
لمْ تسْألينِى
ما الذى جَعَلَ الشـُّعاع
الأخضَرَ المنسابَ
يقتلُ أنجُمَكْ؟
لمْ تخْبرينـِى
مَنْ إلى سُوق النخاسةِ أسْـلمكْ؟
مازلتُ كالمجْنـُون فى حُزْن أسائلْ:
هذى الحقولُ الخضْرُ
كيفَ تكسَّرتْ فيهَا السَنابلْ؟
هذى العقولُ الخُضْرُ.
كيفَ تفجَّرتْ فيها القنابلْ؟
إنـِّى أحبُّـك. صدِّقينِى
رغمَ أنَّ الحزْنَ فى قلبى
مليكٌ ظالمٌ
فالسِّجْنُ بَيْتى.
والأسَى سُلطانِى
كمْ نمتُ واليأسُ العنيدُ يهزُّنِى
فإذا صَحَوْتُ أراهُ فى أجفانِى
كمْ همْتُ فى صَمْتِ الشـَّوارع
أسْألُ القطط اللقيطة.
عنْ بقايَا الخـُبْز. عنْ عُنـْوانى
كمْ طفتُ فوْقَ موائِدِ الطرقاتِ
تلفظنِى الشَّوارعُ مرَّة.
ويعُودُ يلقينِى طريقٌ ثان ِ
لمْ تسْألينى مرَّة ً.
مَنْ يا ترَى أبكانِى؟
لمْ تسألينى كيفَ أصْبَحَ
حُزنُ هذا الكوْن من أحْزانِى
لمْ تسْألى الوطنَ الجَميلَ وقدْ نمتْ
فى وَجْههِ الأحْقادُ كيفَ رَمَانِى؟
حقـِّى عليْه رغيفُ خبْز آمنٌ
وكرامة الإنسَان للإنسَان
عبثتْ بنا أيْدى الزَّمَان. وأظلمَتْ
فينا القلوبُ. وليلها أعمَانِى   عمرٌ لقيط . وارْتعاشة ُ عاجز ٍ
وأنينُ بطن. وانكسارُ أمانِى
تلكَ الرؤوسُ تهيمُ فى أوْكارهَا
ويصيدُنا القناصُ كالفئران ِ
فأنا شهيدك رغم أنـِّى عاشق
ودَمِى حرامٌ. واسْألى سجَّانِى
قدْ جئتُ يا أمى
لأطلبَ ثوبَ عُرْسى
منْ يديْكِ بفرْحتـَى
أعَطيْتنى. أكـْفـَانِى*

----------


## salihmob

يا أيها الجلاد‏..‏ ارحل عن ربوع مدينتي    دع أغنيات النـورس المقـهور‏..‏ تـشرق فوق وجه سفينتي دع فرحة الفجر الذي سجنوه في وطني تـعانق فرحتي كل الملامح هاجرت كالحلـم دعني كي أري وجهي وأرحل في عيون حبيبتي فمتي أعود إلي بلادي ؟ إنني سافرت من وطني إلي وطني‏..‏ وطالت غـربتي دعني ألمـلم في بقايا العمر‏..‏ ما أقساه موت كرامتي إني سأقتل كل فئران الحديقة‏..‏ واللصوص‏..‏ ومن أضاعوا هيبتي من نصبوا الطـغـيان سلطانـا فداسوا ضوء عيني‏..‏ واستباحوا أمتي يا أيها الجلاد سيفك لم يعد أبدا يهز سكينتي إنـي سأطلق من قبورك غضبتي حطمت أصنام المعابد كلـها وعرفـت في زمن النـخاسة أين تاهت قبـلتي حريتي‏..‏ يا قبـلتي‏..‏ يا دمي المهزوم في صدري ويا حلـمي الذي صلبوه جهرا‏..‏ في سماء مدينتي يا صوتي المخنـوق في زمن الموالي‏..‏ يا نزيف براءتي يا أيها الوطن الذي قتلـوه في عيني وراحوا يسكرون علي بقايا مهجتي حريتي‏..‏ يا قبـلتي يا موطني‏..‏ مهما تغربنا وضاعت في الدروب هويتي ميعادنا آت‏..‏ فضوء الصبح‏..‏ يرفع كل يوم جبهتي‏..‏ قد كنت أدمنت الظلام‏..‏ وداست الأقدام عمرا‏..‏ قامتي يا أيها الجلاد قد دارت بنا الأيام لا تنظر لرأسي‏..‏ إن رأسك غايتي يا أيها الجلاد‏..‏ لا تطلق خيولك في دمي نيشانـك المهزوم تاجر‏..‏ من سنين في بقايا أعظمي قد بعتني حلما وبعت العمر أطلالا وبعت الأرض إنسانـا بأبخس مغـنم قد بعت للأصنام تـوبة مسـلم وأقمت عرسك في سرادق مأتمي ودفنت ضوء الصبح‏..‏ في سرداب ليـل معتم كبـلتني بالصمت‏..‏ حتـي ماتت الكلمات حزنـا في فـمي قيدتي حتي ظننـت بأن هذا القيد يسكن معصمي وقتلتني حتي ظننت بأن قتل النـفس‏..‏ في الأديان غير محرم فإلي متي‏..‏ ستظل تركع للضلال وبين أحضان الخطايا ترتـمي ؟ وإلي متي ستظل خلف سجون قهرك تحتمي ؟ اخرج لتلقي ياعدو الله‏..‏ حتفك في المصير المؤلم وانظر لقبرك إنه الطوفان‏..‏ يلعن كل عهد مظلم لم يبق من كهان هذا العصر غير جماجم القتلـي‏..‏ وصوت الجوع‏..‏ والبطش العمي صارت نياشين الزعامة في عيون النـاس‏..‏ جلادا‏..‏ ونهرا من دم قد خدرونا بالضلال وبالأماني الكاذبات‏..‏ وبالزعيم الملـهم ماذا تقول الآن يا قلبي ؟‏..‏ أجب من كان في عينيك يوما ثائرا الآن أصبح في سجل القهر أكبر‏..‏ مجرم

----------


## salihmob

تري من نعاتب يانيل *وعلمتنا العشق قبل الأوان* *فلما كبرنا‏..‏ ودار الزمان* *تبرأت منا‏..‏ واصبحت تنسي* *فلم نر في العشق غير الهوان* *عشقناك يانيل عمرا جميلا* *عشقناك خوفآ‏..‏ وليلا طويلا* *وهبناك يوما قلوبا بريئه* *فهل كان عشقك بعض الخطيئه؟‏!‏* *تري من نعاتب يانيل ؟ قل لي‏..‏* *نعاتب فيك زمانا حزينا‏..‏* *منحناه عمرا‏..‏ ولم يعط شيئا‏..‏* *وهل ينجب الحزن غير الضياع* *تري هل نعاتب حلما طريدا ؟* *تحطم بين صخور المحال‏..‏* *وأصبح حلما ذبيح الشراع* *تري هل نعاتب صبحا بريئا‏..‏* *تشرد بين دروب الحياة* *وأصبح صبحا لقيط الشعاع ؟* *تري هل نعاتب وجها قديما* *تواري مع القهر خلف الظلام* *فأصبح سيفا كسيح الذراع ؟* *تري من نعاتب يانيل ؟ قل لي‏..‏* *ولم يبق في العمر الا القليل* *حملناك في العين حبات ضوء* *وبين الضلوع مواويل عشق‏..‏* *وأطيار صبح تناجي الأصيل* *فإن ضاع وجهي بين الزحام* *وبعثرت عمري في كل أرض‏..‏* *وصرت مشاعا‏..‏ فأنت الدليل‏..‏* *تري من نعاتب يانيل ؟‏..‏ قل لي‏..‏* *وماعاد في العمر وقت* *لنعشق غيرك‏..‏ أنت الرجاء* *أنعشق غيرك‏..‏ ؟* *وكيف ؟‏..‏ وعشقك فينا دماء* *تروح وتغدو بغير انتهاء* *اسافر عنك* *فألمح وجهك في كل شيء* *فيغدو الفنارات‏..‏ يغدو المطارات* *يغدو المقاهي‏..‏* *يسد أمامي كل الطرق* *وأرجع يانيل كي أحترق* *وأهرب حينا* *فأصبح في الأرض طيفا هزيلا* *وأصرخ في الناس‏..‏ اجري اليهم* *وأرفع رأسي لأبدو معك* *فأصبح شيئا كبيرا‏..‏ كبيرا* *طويناك يانيل بين القلوب* *وفينا تعيش‏..‏ ولا نسمعك* *تمزق فينا‏..‏* *وتدرك أنك أشعلت نارا* *وأنك تحرق في أضلعك* *تعربد فينا‏..‏* *وتدرك أن دمانا تسيل‏..‏* *وليست دمانا سوي أدمعك* *تركت الخفافيش يانيل تلهو* *وتعبث كالموت في مضجعك* *وأصبحت تحيا بصمت القبور* *وصوتي تكسر في مسمعك* *لقد غبت عنا زمانا طويلا* *فقل لي بربك من يرجعك ؟* *فعشقك ذنب‏..‏ وهجرك ذنب* *أسافر عنك‏..‏ وقلبي معك*   *وعلمتنا العشق قبل الأوان* *فلما كبرنا‏..‏ ودار الزمان* *تبرأت منا‏..‏ واصبحت تنسي* *فلم نر في العشق غير الهوان* *عشقناك يانيل عمرا جميلا* *عشقناك خوفآ‏..‏ وليلا طويلا* *وهبناك يوما قلوبا بريئه* *فهل كان عشقك بعض الخطيئه؟‏!‏* *تري من نعاتب يانيل ؟ قل لي‏..‏* *نعاتب فيك زمانا حزينا‏..‏* *منحناه عمرا‏..‏ ولم يعط شيئا‏..‏* *وهل ينجب الحزن غير الضياع* *تري هل نعاتب حلما طريدا ؟* *تحطم بين صخور المحال‏..‏* *وأصبح حلما ذبيح الشراع* *تري هل نعاتب صبحا بريئا‏..‏* *تشرد بين دروب الحياة* *وأصبح صبحا لقيط الشعاع ؟* *تري هل نعاتب وجها قديما* *تواري مع القهر خلف الظلام* *فأصبح سيفا كسيح الذراع ؟* *تري من نعاتب يانيل ؟ قل لي‏..‏* *ولم يبق في العمر الا القليل* *حملناك في العين حبات ضوء* *وبين الضلوع مواويل عشق‏..‏* *وأطيار صبح تناجي الأصيل* *فإن ضاع وجهي بين الزحام* *وبعثرت عمري في كل أرض‏..‏* *وصرت مشاعا‏..‏ فأنت الدليل‏..‏* *تري من نعاتب يانيل ؟‏..‏ قل لي‏..‏* *وماعاد في العمر وقت* *لنعشق غيرك‏..‏ أنت الرجاء* *أنعشق غيرك‏..‏ ؟* *وكيف ؟‏..‏ وعشقك فينا دماء* *تروح وتغدو بغير انتهاء* *اسافر عنك* *فألمح وجهك في كل شيء* *فيغدو الفنارات‏..‏ يغدو المطارات* *يغدو المقاهي‏..‏* *يسد أمامي كل الطرق* *وأرجع يانيل كي أحترق* *وأهرب حينا* *فأصبح في الأرض طيفا هزيلا* *وأصرخ في الناس‏..‏ اجري اليهم* *وأرفع رأسي لأبدو معك* *فأصبح شيئا كبيرا‏..‏ كبيرا* *طويناك يانيل بين القلوب* *وفينا تعيش‏..‏ ولا نسمعك* *تمزق فينا‏..‏* *وتدرك أنك أشعلت نارا* *وأنك تحرق في أضلعك* *تعربد فينا‏..‏* *وتدرك أن دمانا تسيل‏..‏* *وليست دمانا سوي أدمعك* *تركت الخفافيش يانيل تلهو* *وتعبث كالموت في مضجعك* *وأصبحت تحيا بصمت القبور* *وصوتي تكسر في مسمعك* *لقد غبت عنا زمانا طويلا* *فقل لي بربك من يرجعك ؟* *فعشقك ذنب‏..‏ وهجرك ذنب* *أسافر عنك‏..‏ وقلبي معك*   *وعلمتنا العشق قبل الأوان* *فلما كبرنا‏..‏ ودار الزمان* *تبرأت منا‏..‏ واصبحت تنسي* *فلم نر في العشق غير الهوان* *عشقناك يانيل عمرا جميلا* *عشقناك خوفآ‏..‏ وليلا طويلا* *وهبناك يوما قلوبا بريئه* *فهل كان عشقك بعض الخطيئه؟‏!‏* *تري من نعاتب يانيل ؟ قل لي‏..‏* *نعاتب فيك زمانا حزينا‏..‏* *منحناه عمرا‏..‏ ولم يعط شيئا‏..‏* *وهل ينجب الحزن غير الضياع* *تري هل نعاتب حلما طريدا ؟* *تحطم بين صخور المحال‏..‏* *وأصبح حلما ذبيح الشراع* *تري هل نعاتب صبحا بريئا‏..‏* *تشرد بين دروب الحياة* *وأصبح صبحا لقيط الشعاع ؟* *تري هل نعاتب وجها قديما* *تواري مع القهر خلف الظلام* *فأصبح سيفا كسيح الذراع ؟* *تري من نعاتب يانيل ؟ قل لي‏..‏* *ولم يبق في العمر الا القليل* *حملناك في العين حبات ضوء* *وبين الضلوع مواويل عشق‏..‏* *وأطيار صبح تناجي الأصيل* *فإن ضاع وجهي بين الزحام* *وبعثرت عمري في كل أرض‏..‏* *وصرت مشاعا‏..‏ فأنت الدليل‏..‏* *تري من نعاتب يانيل ؟‏..‏ قل لي‏..‏* *وماعاد في العمر وقت* *لنعشق غيرك‏..‏ أنت الرجاء* *أنعشق غيرك‏..‏ ؟* *وكيف ؟‏..‏ وعشقك فينا دماء* *تروح وتغدو بغير انتهاء* *اسافر عنك* *فألمح وجهك في كل شيء* *فيغدو الفنارات‏..‏ يغدو المطارات* *يغدو المقاهي‏..‏* *يسد أمامي كل الطرق* *وأرجع يانيل كي أحترق* *وأهرب حينا* *فأصبح في الأرض طيفا هزيلا* *وأصرخ في الناس‏..‏ اجري اليهم* *وأرفع رأسي لأبدو معك* *فأصبح شيئا كبيرا‏..‏ كبيرا* *طويناك يانيل بين القلوب* *وفينا تعيش‏..‏ ولا نسمعك* *تمزق فينا‏..‏* *وتدرك أنك أشعلت نارا* *وأنك تحرق في أضلعك* *تعربد فينا‏..‏* *وتدرك أن دمانا تسيل‏..‏* *وليست دمانا سوي أدمعك* *تركت الخفافيش يانيل تلهو* *وتعبث كالموت في مضجعك* *وأصبحت تحيا بصمت القبور* *وصوتي تكسر في مسمعك* *لقد غبت عنا زمانا طويلا* *فقل لي بربك من يرجعك ؟* *فعشقك ذنب‏..‏ وهجرك ذنب* *أسافر عنك‏..‏ وقلبي معك*

----------


## salihmob

الآرض قد عادت لنا  *من الفلاح الفصيح‏..‏ إلي فرعون مصر ياسيدي الفرعون‏..‏ هل شاهدت أحزان المدينه الناس تصرخ من كهوف الظلم‏..‏ والأيام موحشة حزينه ومواكب الكهان تنهب في بلاطك‏..‏ والخراب يدق أرجاء السفينه والموت يرسم بالسواد زمانك الموبوء‏.* *والأحلام جاحدة‏..‏ ضنينه
في كل بيت صرخة
وعلي وجوه الراحلين تطل أنات دفينه
والجوع وحش كاسر
كالنار يلتهم الصغار‏..‏ ويستبيح الناس‏..‏
يعصف بالقلوب المستكينه
وقصورك السوداء يسكنها الفساد‏..‏
وصرخة الشرفاء‏..‏
بين يديك عاجزة سجينه
الناس في الزمن الكئيب
تحب طعم الظلم‏..‏ تأنس للهوان‏..‏
وتحتمي بالموت‏..‏ تسكرها الضغينه
الشعب بين يديك ضاق بنفسه
كره الحياة‏..‏ ومل دنياه الحزينه
‏<<<‏
ياسيدي الفرعون‏..‏
شعبك ضائع في الليل
يخشي أن ينام
في الجوع لا أحد ينام
في الخوف لا أحد ينام
في الحزن لا أحد ينام
من لم يمت في السجن قهرا
مات في صخب الزحام
حتي الصغار تشردوا بين الأزقة‏..‏
يبحثون عن الطعام
من لم يمت بالجوع منهم‏..‏
مات في بؤس الفطام
وتسير كالطاووس‏..‏ والسفهاء حولك
يلعقون حذاءك المعجون
من نبض الجماجم والعظام
وأراك تحكي عن زمان الأمن‏..‏
ترسم صورة الأمل المحلق
بين رايات السلام‏!‏
هذا سلام اللهو والعبث الرخيص وسكرة الأوهام
هذا سلام الراقصين علي طبول القهر‏..‏
والصبح المكبل بالظلام
هذا سلام العاجزين السابحين‏..‏
علي شراع من حطام
هذا سلام الرقص في صخب الملاهي‏..‏
والليالي السود‏..‏ والمال الحرام
هذا سلام السارقين الراكعين‏..‏
المنتشين بخمرة الحكام
مازلت يامولاي تطرب من أهازيج السلام
‏<<<‏
مولاي‏..‏
مازال يرتع في بلاطك كل يوم‏..‏
ألف دجال مغامر
وأمام عينك يذبح الشعب الحزين‏..‏
وأنت تسكرك المباخر
وأمام عرشك يسقط التاريخ
تصرخ أمنيات العمر‏..‏ تنتحر المآثر
ومواكب الطغيان حول العرش‏..‏
خانوا العهد‏..‏ واحترفوا الصغائر
باعوا الأمانة في مزاد الإفك‏..‏
صاروا دمية السلطان‏..‏
والسلطان جائر
رقصوا علي كل الحبال
وتاجروا في الناس‏..‏
واغتصبوا الضمائر
هذا هو الطغيان يعبث في قلوب الناس منتشيا
وفي سفه يجاهر
وأمام بابك يصرخ الأطفال جوعي
هل سمعت الآن أنات الحناجر؟‏!‏
الجوع يا مولاي كافر
أعطاك هذا الشعب يوما‏..‏
كل ما ضيعت من فيض المشاعر
وتركته للسارقين علي بلاطك
بين محتال‏..‏ وأفاق‏..‏ وغادر
قد كان لي قلب صغير‏..‏
ضاع مني ذات يوم‏..‏
وانزوي في الأفق كالطير المهاجر
كم عشت أطلق كل يوم سرب أشعار يغني‏..‏
كم غزلت ثياب عرس للأزاهر
ورسمت فجرا بين أشباح الظلام‏..‏
ظننت يوما أن للطغيان آخر
حتي رأيت الليل في عينيك يرصدني
ويطلق في دمي سهما
وجرح القهر في الأعماق غائر
أتراك يامولاي تدرك
كيف يقتل في بلاط القهر شاعر ؟‏!!‏
‏<<<‏
ياسيدي الفرعون‏..‏
هل شاهدت أشلاء الرعايا
سخط الوجوه‏..‏ تعاسة الأطفال‏..‏
ذل الفقر‏..‏ حزن الأمهات علي الصبايا
أشباحك السوداء في الطرقات‏..‏
تشطرنا شظايا
ومواكب القهر الطويل‏..‏
تطل بين يديك حزنا‏..‏ أو ضياعا‏..‏ أو خطايا
هذي سنين العمر‏..‏
تسقط بين أيدينا بقايا
ما عدت أعرف والزمان يدور بي
هل ما يراه الناس ضحكي أم بكايا؟‏!‏
الخوف يحفر حول قصرك ألف قبر للضحايا
والنائمون علي بلاطك‏..‏
موكب للقهر‏..‏ عرس للمنايا
‏<<<‏
ياسيدي الفرعون
ماذا سيبقي للشعوب إذا توارت‏..‏
خلف أطلال السنين‏..‏ وكل ما فيها فسد
تبدو الرؤوس علي المدي
قطعا من الشطرنج‏..‏ تلقيها الرياح بلا عدد
سرب من الجرذان يعبث في البلاط‏..‏
ولا يري منهم أحد
وقمامة التاريخ فوق التاج‏..‏
رائحة تفوح‏..‏ ووشم عار للأبد
كل الحدائق في بلادي أجدبت
وترهلت همم الرجال‏..‏
وكل عزم في جوانحهم خمد
عمر تبدد في الظلام‏..‏
ونخوة عرجاء في جسد همد
أنات أطفال‏..‏ صراخ صبية
وبريق عمر في مآقينا جمد
ونحيب عصفور تغرب‏..‏
في سبيل العيش عمرا وابتعد
وحنين شيخ كم تشرد في دروب القهر‏..‏
كم عاني‏..‏ وللأوغاد في هلع سجد
قد ضاق بالوطن البخيل‏..‏
ورغم طول البؤس في جلد صمد
لم يبق غير الموت يرحم وحشة الغرباء
يحضننا التراب‏..‏ يسيل دمع الأرض
يرتاح الجسد
‏<<<‏
ياسيدي الفرعون‏..‏
قبلك ألف فرعون فجر
وأطاح بالدنيا‏..‏ وعربد في البشر
والشعب في صمت صبر
وأراك دمرت الحدائق‏..‏ والمصانع
واستبحت دم الشجر
وأطحت بالأشجار‏..‏ شردت العصافير الجميلة‏..‏
واعتقلت الصبح‏..‏ واغتلت القمر
وتقول إنك أول الرسل العظام‏..‏
وآخر الرسل الكرام‏..‏
وفيك سر الله‏..‏
حين تشاء تعصف كالقدر‏!!‏
‏<<<‏
ياسيدي الفرعون قل لي
كيف أدمنت الفساد
وبأي حق
قد ورثت الحكم في هذي البلاد
وبأي دين‏..‏
قد ملكت الأرض فيها‏..‏ والعباد
مولاي لا تغضب‏..‏
إذا ما جاء دورك في المزاد
ورأيت عرشك بعض ما أكل الحريق
وبعض ما ترك الرماد
ورأيت تاج الملك‏..‏
يهوي فوق رأسك مثل أسراب الجراد
اقرأ حكايا الملك يامولاي‏..‏
تدرك أين أصبح قوم عاد
أتراك تعرف ما الذي خنق الجياد ؟
الجالسون علي الكراسي في عناد
الراكعون أمام أصنام الفساد
البائعون لكل شيء في المزاد
انظر إلي لون الوجوه‏..‏
وكيف غطاها السواد
انظر إلي حزن الأرامل‏..‏
خلف أثواب الحداد
هذي بلاد لم تعد
في ظل بطشك كالبلاد
صغرت بنا الأشياء‏..‏ ضاق الكون
صرنا لا نراه
الناس تهرب في الشوارع‏..‏
والحياة بلا حياه
والنهر يغرق كل يوم في دماه
مرت عليه غرائب الأيام‏..‏
من قهر‏..‏ إلي قهر‏..‏
ومن ذل إلي ذل
وجف النيل من بطش الطغاه
وطن بعرض الكون يبحث عن مداه
وطن بطول الكون يسقط من علاه
يتوكأ المسكين في الآفاق‏..‏
يسأل عن سماه
مازال يصغر في العيون‏..‏ وينحني
حتي تلاشت بين أعيننا خطاه‏..‏
‏<<<‏
مولاي‏..‏ أجهضت الأجنة في البطون
وجئت تبحث عن وريث
كثر الحديث عن الخلافة سيدي
كثر الحديث‏!‏
الشعب خلف جنازة الأحلام‏..‏
يبحث عن مغيث
هذي الرؤوس الراكعات علي حذائك
كل ما فيها خبيث
عهد خبيث‏..‏
عرش خبيث‏..‏
زمن خبيث
فرع تنامي في حقول القهر عمرا‏..‏ وانتشي
بحلاوة المال الخبيث
ودناءة القهر الخبيث
بالرغم من هذا‏..‏ تفتش
بين فئران السفينة عن وريث ؟‏!!‏
‏<<<‏
مولاي‏..‏
قد تصغر الأشياء بين عيوننا
وتتوه كالأيام في بحر الزمن
وتظل تصغر‏..‏ تصبح الأنهار تابوتا
ويغدو ماؤها الفضي
كالبئر العفن
تغدو الوجوه ملامحا رحلت
وطيفا من شجن
تتكسر الأشواق‏..‏ والذكري
وما عشناه فيها من محن
قد يصغر الإنسان‏..‏
حين ينام في حضن التراب‏..‏
ويحتويه الصمت‏..‏ يدفئه الكفن
لكن شيئا في العيون يظل يكبر
كلما صغرت بنا الدنيا‏..‏ نسميه الوطن
ما أصغر الدنيا إذا صغر الوطن
ما أرخص الأشياء إن هان الوطن
تخبو ملامحه‏..‏ ويهدأ صوته
ويصير نبضا خافتا فوق الزمن
ويضيق كالشريان‏..‏ ترتعد الدماء‏..‏
ويحتويها الخوف في قلب وهن
يبدو كطيف في جوانحنا سكن
ونظل نبحث كلما صغرت بنا الأشياء
عن وجه قديم‏..‏ للوطن
‏<<<‏
يا سيدي الفرعون‏..‏
كيف أنام‏..‏ والأبناء في قلبي جياع؟‏!‏
كيف السبيل إليك والشكوي ضياع؟‏!‏
حاولت يوما أن أشق البحر‏..‏ أن ألقاك‏..‏
ثار الموج‏..‏ والتهم الشراع
شاهدت طلعتك البهية‏..‏
والجنود يطاردون الناس حولك‏..‏
كان يفصلنا ذراع
وهوت علي رأسي الأيادي السود تصفعني
وتعوي فوق أشلائي الضباع
الشمس غامت في عيوني‏..‏
والمدي حولي زئير‏..‏ أو صراخ‏..‏ أو قناع
أسلمت نفسي للطريق‏..‏ ولم أزل أجري‏..‏
يطاردني قناع‏..‏ ثم يصفعني قناع
أدركت يا مولاي‏..‏ كيف يموت طفل‏..‏
لم يزر عينيه ضوء‏..‏ أو يصافحها شعاع
أدركت كيف يضيع عمر المرء‏.‏
في وهم طويل‏..‏ أو خداع
اسأل رجالك إن أردت‏..‏
عن الرحيل بلا وداع
فالناس تهرب في الشوارع‏..‏
كلما ظهر القناع
عينان غائرتان كالبحر السحيق‏..‏
رفات وجه جامد‏..‏
ويدان جاحظتان خلفهما ذراع
وعلي المدي سجن بعرض الكون‏..‏
أسنان بلون الليل‏..‏ يخفيها القناع
الأرض يا مولاي يسكنها قناع
كانت لنا وطنا كصدر الأم يحتضن الجميع
في الأمن في الماء المقطر من عيون الصبح‏..‏
في دفء الربيع
لا فرق يا مولاي في أرحامنا
يوما أتينا من ظلام دامس‏..‏
من عاش في قصر منيف‏..‏
من تسلل في القطيع
لا فرق في أنسابنا
لا فرق بين خميلة رضعت ضياء الشمس
أو أخري يحاصرها الصقيع
لكن مولاي المعظم‏..‏
لا يميل إلي الخيول
ويحب أصوات الحناجر‏..‏ والمباخر‏..‏ والطبول
لم تكره الأشجار يا مولاي ؟‏!‏
هل في النخل عيب أو رذيلة؟‏!‏
الناس تفرح كلما ارتفعت وراء الأفق
نخلات جميلة
حتي العصافير الجميلة هاجرت
خلف الأماني‏..‏ والأغاني المستحيلة
غنت لنا زمنا‏..‏ وقد كبلتها
في ساحة الطغيان مرغمة ذليلة
غزت الخفافيش الكئيبة أرضنا
وغدت خطي الفرسان مثقلة هزيلة
لا خير في وطن يبيع خيوله
كي يشتري بالعار أحزان القبيلة
‏<<<‏
هذا هو النسيان يا مولاي يطردنا من التاريخ
والأمس الحزين الآن يصرخ حولنا
لا شيء يبدو في الظلام أمامنا
هذي خيول الأمس تركض بالبطون‏..‏
صهيلها المهزوم‏..‏ يبكيها‏..‏ ويبكي حالنا
غيرت خارطة الزمان‏..‏
بنيت أشباحا علي الطرقات‏..‏
تشبهنا‏..‏ وتحمل اسمنا
مولاي أخطأنا كثيرا في الحساب‏..‏
فقد نسينا ما عليك‏..‏ وكم نسينا ما لنا
أجهضت آخر ما تبقي من ليالي الحلم
من زمن البراءة بيننا
لكنه زمن الخضوع‏..‏ وسطوة الطغيان‏..‏
والجلاد يرتع خلفنا
فلكم حلمنا أن نري
وطنا عزيزا آمنا
ولكم حلمنا أن نري
شعبا نقيا‏..‏ مؤمنا
وطنا ترهل خلف قافلة الزمان‏..‏
يسير مكتئبا حزينا‏..‏ واهنا
يا أيها الفرعون‏..‏ فارحل عن مدينتنا
كفاك الآن طغيانا وظلما بينا
افتح لنا الأبواب‏..‏
واتركنا لحال سبيلنا
أتري تصدق أن يكون الخوف حصنا آمنا؟‏!‏
أتري تصدق أن يصير الحلم يوما مدفنا؟
ما عدت أملك غير فقري مسكنا
ما عدت أعرف غير حزني موطنا
فلقد نسيت طوال عهدك من أنا
ارحل وخلفك لعنة التاريخ‏..‏
أما نحن‏..‏
فاتركنا لحال سبيلنا‏..‏
نبني الذي ضيعت من أمجادنا
نحي الذي ضيعت من أعمارنا
دعنا نفتش في خريف العمر‏..‏
عن وطن عريق‏..‏ كان يوما للكرامة موطنا‏..‏
الناس تصرخ في الشوارع‏..‏ أرضنا أولي بنا
والأرض قد عادت لنا
الأرض قد عادت لنا*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## salihmob

مشكور محمد علي المرور  الف شكر

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكور على المجهود الرائع 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد السيد

تسلم ايدك ياصالح

----------


## lakame

مشكور اخي العزيز

----------


## p0utchi

الله , الله , الله . تسلم إيدك .
الرائع فاروق جويده .
أتذكر قصيدته (هذي بلاد لم تعد كبلادي) . أدمعت عيني حين قرأتها أول مرة .

----------


## untac

شكر لك اخي

----------


## soheybdz

mobdiii3

----------


## mohammedeino

تمام حلو تسلم

----------

